# Meinung zu SteelSeries Merc Stealth



## Fips80 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr von dieser Tastatur so haltet?
Da ich mir die vieleicht zulegen will.

Gamingtastatur SteelSeries Merc Stealth: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Cungalunga (12. Januar 2011)

Hi Fips, 
ich habe diese Tastatur schon gut 3 jahre und zum Zocken ist sie richtig geil, weil links sind die Tasten Ergonomisch angesetzt und in schnellen Shootern richtig gut.
Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen.

gruß Cunga


----------



## Fips80 (12. Januar 2011)

Und wie siehts mit der Software und der Kompatibilität zu Win7 aus?


----------



## Cungalunga (12. Januar 2011)

Fips80 schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit der Software und der Kompatibilität zu Win7 aus?




Ist auch kein Problem, denn ich habe selbst Win7 x64 läuft tadellos


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Januar 2011)

Lieber was mehr ausgeben und eine ordentliche mechanische Tastatur kaufen. Hält länger, der Anschlag ist besser und es gibt die sogar beleuchtet. Kommt sogar eine relativ günstige auf den Markt.


----------



## Fips80 (12. Januar 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Lieber was mehr ausgeben und eine ordentliche mechanische Tastatur kaufen. Hält länger, der Anschlag ist besser und es gibt die sogar beleuchtet. Kommt sogar eine relativ günstige auf den Markt.


 
Ich habe aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden das man mit den Tasten auf der linken Seite vergleichen kann?
Was kommt auf dem Markt?


----------



## Cungalunga (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich zocke schon gut 3 jahre mit der tastatur und immer wenn ich beim kumpel auf einer razer tastatur spiele komme ich mit dem engen tastenlayout nicht zurecht.
Fips du hast ja nach dem fernabsatzgesetz 2 wochen zeit, wen dir die tastatur nicht gefällt kannst du sie ja zurückschicken.

gruß Cunga


----------



## user001 (13. Januar 2011)

Also wenn man wirklich viel spielt dann ist diese Tastatur eine Überlegung wert, weil das Design auf Gaming ausgelegt ist. Mich würde dieser gaming-Tastenblock auf der linken Seite aber stören. Das ist sicher auch Geschmackssache.
Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Arme beim Spielen sehr weit auseinander sind, wenn man die Maus auf der rechten Seite der Tastatur hat.

Einem Linkshänder würde ich diese Tastatur auch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Cungalunga (14. Januar 2011)

user001 schrieb:


> Also wenn man wirklich viel spielt dann ist diese Tastatur eine Überlegung wert, weil das Design auf Gaming ausgelegt ist. Mich würde dieser gaming-Tastenblock auf der linken Seite aber stören. Das ist sicher auch Geschmackssache.
> Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Arme beim Spielen sehr weit auseinander sind, wenn man die Maus auf der rechten Seite der Tastatur hat.
> 
> Einem Linkshänder würde ich diese Tastatur auch nicht empfehlen.




Hm als ich die tastatur zum ersten mal hatte kam ich auch nicht klar weil ist ja auch etwas ungewöhnlich aber nach einer Woche fing ich die Tastatur zu  lieben .In schnellen Shootern ist sie perfekt, also COD4, BF2 und BF 2142 ohne die Merc könnte ich jedenfalls nicht zocken.

gruß Cunga


----------



## christian.pitt (16. Januar 2011)

user001 schrieb:


> Einem Linkshänder würde ich diese Tastatur auch nicht empfehlen.



ja denke das stimmt wohl xD

ich hab sie selbst, und finde sie einfach nur klasse fürs gaming: bin jetzt nicht so ein Vielschreiber, aber für meine Bedürfnisse reicht die vollkommen (habe schon sehr viele andere Tastaturen gesehen, die vom Druckpunkt und vom Schreiben her, einfach besser sind...)

Aber das Einzige wirkliche Manko bei der Tastatur sind (aus Platz und vielleicht auch Kostengründen) ist das Fehlen des mittleren Blocks (da wo Alt, End, Cut, Copy und natürlich auch die Pfeiltasten oben sind)--> sind im Nummernblock enthalten

Man muss daher in einem Text, wo Zahlen vorkommen, immer NumLock drücken, dies nervt am Anfang in der Eingewöhnungszeit extrem, wird dann aber weniger beachtet, und dann irgendwann schon automatisch ausgeführt..

Aber ich würde die Tastatur jedem weitermpfehlen, auch wegen den sehr guten Treibern (Makrofunktionen)

PS: Weiß irgendwer wie man die I II III Taste eingestellt bekommt? Wenn ich im Treiber es einstellen möchte, vergrauen sich die Einstellungen unten...


----------



## Llewellyn (24. Januar 2011)

Cungalunga schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Problem, denn ich habe selbst Win7 x64 läuft tadellos



ich habe diese Tastatur nun auch schon ca. 2 Jahre.
Unter Windows Vista war alles bestens.
Nun habe ich mir einen neuen PC mit Windows7 64bit zugelegt.
Hier bekomme ich die ZEngine einfach nicht zum laufen.
Gib mir doch mal einen Tip wie Du es hinbekommen hast.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Januar 2011)

hast du eh den richtigen treiber für win7 x64: SteelSeries – Downloads


----------



## Llewellyn (26. Januar 2011)

Ja den habe ich.
Die Software meldet einen Fehler und meint kein entsprechendes Gerät sei angeschlossen.


----------



## Cungalunga (27. Januar 2011)

Llewellyn schrieb:


> Ja den habe ich.
> Die Software meldet einen Fehler und meint kein entsprechendes Gerät sei angeschlossen.


Sogar über Windows Update findet Win7 einen Treiber versuch es erstmal über Windows update und dann Lade dir den Treiber von der Steel Series page. 
Bei mir läuft alles tadellos

gruß Cunga


----------



## christian.pitt (28. Januar 2011)

Mhm ich hab auch mal so ein problem gehabt, dass der treiber nicht die tastatur erkannt hatte.... (unter win 7 x64)
Ich hab dann mal win 7 x64 neu aufgesetzt, und siehe da der treiber hat die tastaur erkannt
Noch ein wichtiger tipp: man muss die tastatur unbedingt ANGESCHLOSEN haben, wenn man den treiber installiert!!!


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich besitzte die Tastatur auch schon ein paar Jahre und ich muss sagen sie ist einfach TOP, das Gaming Pannel links funktioniert tadellos und passt perfekt zu meiner Hand größe. Das einzige was verschleiß aufweist ist die S und D Taste des Gaming Pannel da man mit dem Fingernagel immer etwas drüber kratzt aber sonst kann ich sie nur empfehlen!


----------



## Iceman-81 (9. Juni 2011)

Llewellyn schrieb:


> ich habe diese Tastatur nun auch schon ca. 2 Jahre.
> Unter Windows Vista war alles bestens.
> Nun habe ich mir einen neuen PC mit Windows7 64bit zugelegt.
> Hier bekomme ich die ZEngine einfach nicht zum laufen.
> Gib mir doch mal einen Tip wie Du es hinbekommen hast.



OH ja, über so einen Tipp wär ich auch dankbar... 

Sorry, wenn ich jetz hier so alte Threads ausgrab, aber ich hab mir diese Woche die Merc stealth gekauft und dieses Problem, dass direkt beim Start der Software selbige mit diesem Fehler crasht: "Ideazon Z Engine funktioniert nicht mehr"

Glaubt mir, ich hab direkt von der HP die neueste Version, hab das FAQ von denen abgearbeitet, sauber entfernt und neu installiert, die Tastatur ab- und wieder angestöpselt, verschiedene USB Ports getestet, usw usf...
Angeblich soll es ja ein Konflikt mit Microsofts .Net Framework ab Version 3.5 sein, aber wer weiß...
Es ist auf jeden Fall extrem nervig, wenn man für 'ne frisch gekaufte Tastatur die Software nicht nutzen kann und das Problem schon seit Windows Vista bekannt ist...

Ich will jetzt nicht flamen, aber in Zukunft schau ich dreimal hin, bevor ich mir etwas von Steelseries kaufe...

Trotzdem wäre ich dankbar, wenn jemand 'ne Lösung für das Problem hat...


----------



## christian.pitt (11. Juni 2011)

neu aufsetzen, wie ich schon gesagt habe

bei mir gabs das selbe problem... also zu 100%

kA an was das lag


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

das Teil ist ja riesig. Ätzend groß! Zu 90% wirst du weder den rechten Tastenblock, noch den Nummernblock benutzen. Hälfte der Tastatur für die Katze. Und der Schreibtisch ist voll. Von dem Format rate ich Dir dringendst ab!

Wenn das Ding 10,-€ kosten würde, würde ich es vielleicht kaufen. Für den Preis?  Was soll daran bitte 60,-€ wert sein?

Für 60,-€ gibt es andere Tastaturen.
Wenn du unbedingt so ein toll anzusehendes/pseudo-ergonomisches Einhand-Spezial-Bumsdings willst, dann guck mal bei Razer Nostromo.

15,-€ drauflegen und Steelseries 6Gv2/TTeSports Meka/Razer Blackwidow kaufen.


----------



## Betschi (11. Juni 2011)

Schreibtisch voll... Nicht! Die Tastatur benutzt einen Bruchteil des Platzes. Ich möchte ja nicht wissen, wie klein dein Schreibtisch ist... Da i braucht mein CRT deutlich mehr Platz


----------



## s|n|s (11. Juni 2011)

mein Beileid!


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Juni 2011)

hast du so nen 0815 schreibtisch vom ikea xD
nein spaß beiseite

das stimmt schon, den mittleren block ist man los, aber dafür hat man einen 'Egoshooter' Block, den man, wenn man einmal draufgespielt hat, nicht merh missen will 

und soviel platz mehr benötigt die tastatur überhaupt nicht...das sind max 5cm...


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn die kaum mehr Platz benötigt, so bleibt das Ding immer noch ein billiges Rubberdome Brett was nichts kann was eine richtig gute Tastatur nicht auch kann. Dazu ist das Teil einfach nur überteuert.


----------



## christian.pitt (13. Juni 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die kaum mehr Platz benötigt, so bleibt das Ding immer noch ein billiges Rubberdome Brett was nichts kann was eine richtig gute Tastatur nicht auch kann. Dazu ist das Teil einfach nur überteuert.


 
deine antwort widerspricht sich in der aussage 
und ja mir ist so ein egoshooterblock wichtig, und ich gebe auch gern merh geld dafür aus


----------

